# How do you fix a stylus?



## chris99210

I had a return of a PSI stylus as the rubber tip split and came apart.  This is the older stylus where the tip is press-fit, not threaded.  The clip end is also press fit.  I just want to replace the tip but am struggling with how to remove the pressed-on tip ring without damaging other parts (I don't care about the ring and tip, I'll just press on a replacement).  I may have to grasp the ring with needle nose pliers and just pull, but before I do that I thought I'd see if anyone else has had to do the same fix.

Thanks,
Chris


----------



## Lenny

That's the only way I can think of. Luckily even if you damage the end of the blank in the process you can just shorten it ... Unlike a pen it's length isn't critical. 
I don't know if they offer the threaded press in bushing with the threaded replacement tip or not ? I know CSUSA doesn't. I emailed them asking them to consider adding it as I would much rather retro the old style to the newer version for the very reasons your discovering.
I do know of a source for them if you need it send me a PM.


----------



## Lenny

I stand corrected. 
I don't know if this is new or I just missed it before but I may be an option for you... 

Artisan Soft Touch Stylus Tip Kit | Projects | Craft Supplies USA


----------



## joefyffe

Probably not a big issue if you could get the clip end off and use a end punch to remove the tip, right? Here's how I did it. Took a 1 1/2 inch putty knife, folded a layer of cloth over it to protect the pen barrel, slipped it under the clip and up to the top of the clip. I hit that sucker with a mallet, loosened and removed the clip and finial. Hee Hee! NOW you can use your end punch and remove the stylus tip. :biggrin:  I sure hope you did not c/a or loc-tite the finial!


----------



## chris99210

That's a great idea - I didn't use CA so if I can get the clip end off I can upgrade with the screw in tip.  I have a second stylus my wife uses and that tip is also torn; seems to be a typical problem.

Chris


----------



## Randy Simmons

I have had this problem as well. I used some soft-grip pliers to grab the body, and needle nose pliers to wiggle the tip out. It might take you awhile, but I think it is the least damaging way to get the tip out. Of course, make sure you replace it with an interchangeable tip. 

Randy


----------



## Rodnall

It's not easy, but I hold the pen tightly and use a long punch to knock it out. It takes quite a few hits with a mallet before it comes out because the pen wants to slide out of your hand when you hit the punch. The plus side is you don't mark up the pen.


----------



## Lenny

Rodnall said:


> It's not easy, but I hold the pen tightly and use a long punch to knock it out. It takes quite a few hits with a mallet before it comes out because the pen wants to slide out of your hand when you hit the punch. The plus side is you don't mark up the pen.



I am not sure I follow you. If I understand which stylus kit we are talking about here, you have a cap and clip on one end and the older style stylus tip on the other. That type of stylus end, at least in the ones I am familiar with, has a solid metal end that the stylus gets pressed on to. I don't see how you can get a punch in there.
If as was suggested, you could pry the cap/ clip off, then sure ... Punch it out. However, I still think locking on to the stylus end with pliers and wriggling/ pulling it off is the best bet. You don't care about damaging it because you are going to replace it anyway. I would be afraid of chipping the blank when prying the cap off. Like I said in my first post, if you damage the bottom,stylus end, you can just shorten it a little as it is not length specific like a pen would be. Jmo


----------

